

What uses can you see for our new site?  - contactdick
http://empla.in
We put up this site yesterday for shops who have barcode scanners as opposed to 2d scanners to allow them to email their receipts to customers without having to type in their email address. We'd love to hear thoughts / feedback and other uses for it.
======
instakill
Upon submission, I get redirected to a blank page, URL:
[http://www.empla.in/_ah/login_required?continue=http://www.e...](http://www.empla.in/_ah/login_required?continue=http://www.empla.in/\[email_address\])

Do you provide a decoder for barcodes in the form of a mobile app or
something?

~~~
contactdick
Hi thanks for checking it out. I assume you had test in the email? That would
redirect you to our test site - I've fixed that now.

